Ask HN: Where do you seek tools for personal productivity? - mezod
======
matthberg
I seek a unified todo list, time reminder, calendar, and category sorting app.
Something that syncs across platforms and can open an application or document
or run a command as part of acknowledging a notification. If you are making an
app or looking for ideas, please don't hesitate to contact me.

~~~
mezod
hey! My question was more geared towards learning which channels are mostly
used to discover productivity tools. I just did
[https://everydaycheck.com](https://everydaycheck.com) and wanted to try and
give it some exposure :P

